# HELP!... AC control light



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi There!

My altima GXE 98 has the AC control light very low... (dimmer it's switched to max) this it's because:


1) fuse of the ac controls it's getting old?
2) the bulbs in the ac controls almost die?


just a note:
the shift and the instrument light have a full shinny bright

what do you think?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Fuses either work or don't they do get old with age but the functionality of them does not degrade with age.

If you are talking about the LEDs in the a/c controls. I would remove the front panel and see if dust has build up thus dimissing the light.


----------

